# Wanting to start a RC pullers club Indiana



## rcpullingtracto (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi my name is Rich I belong to a RC truck and tractor pulling club that runs in NW IN / NE IL. I live in Shelbyville IN which is SE of Indy. I am looking to start a chapter in this part of the reign using the same rules. There are three classes Stock 2wd truck class witch weigh 21lbs and are 36" long. Next is tractor which is 25lbs and 32" long. These two classes use 33cc homelite chainsaw engines and chain drive. The third class is new this year it a super mod class which means 36" long and 40lbs. The engine cc is only limited to any stock lawn and garden engine and any tire. The truck and tractors pull 175lbs to 280lbs depending on track conditions. The new class will pull 350lbs plus could reach 450lbs or more now that there is a class for them. We pull a transfer weight sled on dirt outdoors. 
The track is 5' x 60' long. The club runs at fairs and festivals. These trucks and tractors are not kits and can’t be bought in a store they are built from the ground up. They range from primitive to lots of hand crafting. When I saw this about 2 years ago I fell in love so cool. Had to build one and now I am hooked. I live in the country and have the space to make a track this spring and am about done with a new sled. So if some one would be interested in building a truck or tractor to start a new chapter with me or to run with the northern chapter we always welcome new racers. You can look at photos, video and rules for the club. We are the Weed Wacker Pulling Association. wwpa4fans.org have a look. Also if you want to see my tractor you can find it at http://s77.photobucket.com/albums/j69/rcpullingtractor/ Hope this sparks some interest let me know what you think. If you have any questions just let me know and I will answer them the best I can. Also here is a photo of the sled I am building.


----------

